# Fatty wrap question?



## windycitysmokin (Aug 29, 2017)

Hey everyone, I'm tossing around some different ideas for fatty fillings but before I go on and make one, I also want to know about the wrap. 

1) does it matter what kind of ground meat I use? Pork vs beef? Also what kind of fat content should I look to use ?

2) I see that some people don't use bacon, however, it looks like when you don't, the fatty tends to lose some shape and tends to slump down. I'd prefer not to use bacon but I want to keep the shape. What are my other options ? Cooking twine, cheese cloth, other meats? 


Thanks in advance


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 30, 2017)

WindyCitySmokin said:


> Hey everyone, I'm tossing around some different ideas for fatty fillings but before I go on and make one, I also want to know about the wrap.
> 
> 1) does it matter what kind of ground meat I use? Pork vs beef? Also what kind of fat content should I look to use ?
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter what kind of meat you use, we prefer to use breakfast sausage.

If you use beef I would go for 80/20.

I don't wrap mine in bacon & don't have any trouble getting it to hold it's shape.

I usually make the fattie & wrap it tightly in plastic wrap & refrigerate for 4-6 hours.

Then it will hold it's shape when you smoke it.

Here's one I did a while back.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/243516/fattie-sliders-appetizer-or-meal-steps-qview

Hope this helps!

Al


----------



## daveomak (Aug 30, 2017)

If you pre cook the bacon on a wire rack, in the oven, until it has shrunk up, it works a lot better...   about 10-15 minutes at 300-325 is a ballpark number....


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 31, 2017)

WCS, IMHO if you don't want bacon on the outside then sausage is the meat to use, I believe it holds together much better than burger. A half sausage ,half burger mix also works well.


----------



## markh024 (Sep 1, 2017)

I like pork breakfast sausage. I'm doing a fatty this weekend with italian for the first time, insides still in question.  Try to use the thinnest bacon you can find otherwise you will likely need to finish it on a grill or searing section, at least if you prefer it to be crispy  at serving time.

Italian fatty - Pork Sausage, pepperoni, green pepper, onion tomotoa, fresh mozzarella, shredded cheddar.













Fatty ingrdients.JPG



__ markh024
__ Sep 1, 2017


















Fatty Pre Done.JPG



__ markh024
__ Sep 1, 2017


















Fatty Inside.JPG



__ markh024
__ Sep 1, 2017






Breakfast Fatty : Pork sausage, precooked hash brown, cheddar sticks (creates a thicker melt), more bacon, smoked ham, scrambled eggs.













BFat.JPG



__ markh024
__ Sep 1, 2017


















Breakfast fatty.JPG



__ markh024
__ Sep 1, 2017


















Breakfast fatty2.JPG



__ markh024
__ Sep 1, 2017


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 14, 2017)

daveomak said:


> If you pre cook the bacon on a wire rack, in the oven, until it has shrunk up, it works a lot better...   about 10-15 minutes at 300-325 is a ballpark number....



Thats a great idea Dave  

 daveomak
  !!!!  I always have to finish my fatties under the broiler to crisp the bacon.  Do you premake the weave, partially cook it, and then wrap it around the fattie??
This idea is worth a POINT
G


----------



## uncle eddie (Oct 14, 2017)

I use Jimmy Dean breakfast sausage - hot, sage, or regular - and I also use thin-sliced center-cut bacon weave for the wrap.  I set my MES40 at 275 so the bacon cooks well.

I recently did a sausage-mac and cheese fatty and it was crazy-good and super easy to make.
Elbow macaroni, velveta chesse melted in and chopped sausage (again Jimmy Dean) - a lot of sausage.

Here is a link to a jambalaya fatty I made.  This one was my fave fatty of all time but it was a LOT of work making all of the ingredients from scratch.  Next time I make a pot of jambalaya, I will save back ingredients for stuffing and do this fatty again.

http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/jambalaya-fatty.259181/


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 14, 2017)

You can also use a rolling pin to make the bacon a little thinner. Make the weave place in-between two pieces of plastic wrap and roll away.


----------

